# Workbench



## Alan R McDaniel Jr (Nov 29, 2020)

I like to make bowls and trays using a Lancelot tool. I've always had trouble securing the work piece while using the woodworking weapon (Lancelot tool). I cut some slabs from a piece of a live oak tree that fell in the yard earlier this year and decided to make a workbench that I could move outside the shop and still hold the work securely. I wanted it outside because the wood chips from the L-tool go everywhere and get into everything. I made a vice so I can hold the work vertically and keep a good grip on the Tasmanian Devil while I'm working. It works good and is heavy enough to keep things steady. It's also very rough so I won't get my feelings hurt if I hit it with the tool. It's pictured with a bolt for the vice handle. I've since put a piece of 3/8" pipe with caps in its place.

Alan

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 9


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 29, 2020)

Very cool. I like it.


----------



## William Tanner (Nov 29, 2020)

Looking forward to an action shot.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Nature Man (Nov 30, 2020)

Beefy enough to take a beating and still be functional! Nice! Chuck


----------



## barry richardson (Nov 30, 2020)

That's a great Idea! I use a Shopmate for a similar purpose. Please post some of your carvings in the carvers forum, would love to see them....


----------



## DLJeffs (Nov 30, 2020)

You move that beast in and out of your shop? I also prefer to work in my driveway for the same reason you mentioned so my saw and a portable work bench all are on lockable casters. This one I made from a cabinet we took out from downstairs. I did the same for a router table. When the casters are locked, it doesn't go anywhere. Wish I would have incorporated some sort of vice like you did.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## El Guapo (Dec 1, 2020)

I just looked up Lancelot tool... looks like the creation of a madman!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Alan R McDaniel Jr (Dec 1, 2020)

For wood removal it is the best. You've got to keep hold of the grinder with both hands. You also must use a trigger activated grinder. You want it to start slowing down as soon as it gets away from you. If you gouge with it, it WILL get away from you, and it will do it faster than you can say "OHSH!" You have to work with the side of the saw and only pull toward you. 

On green wood all of the above are magnified. 

It will deposit little wood chips in every crevice, nook and cranny. I only used mine once in the new shop. I was looking for my drop cloths on a shelf 7' off the ground and in a plastic container 4' back on the shelf. There were Lancelot wood chips on top of the container. 

But, if you don't kill yourself or worse, it's a great little tool for wood carving.

Alan

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Alan R McDaniel Jr (Dec 1, 2020)

This is a bowl I made for #1 wife from green pecan. It was a rush job for Thanksgiving decorations and she wanted rustic. She got rustic. 





A small bowl I made for #1 wife for her desk when she was working. Now it gathers dust. 





Those are all I have on this computer.

Alan

Reactions: EyeCandy! 2 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Alan R McDaniel Jr (Dec 1, 2020)

Most of the stuff in the carving forum is WAAAY outta my league!

Alan


----------



## djg (Dec 1, 2020)

Very functional bench. I agree with the idea of being rustic/no worries. How did you transition from SAE threads to pipe threads? Is that Acme rod?


----------



## Alan R McDaniel Jr (Dec 1, 2020)

I drilled and tapped the 1/2' T and put in two set screws. I ground off a flat spot on the all thread rod.

Alan

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Alan R McDaniel Jr (Dec 1, 2020)

If I had it to do over again, I would probably go with something like this.



https://www.leevalley.com/en-us/shop/tools/workshop/workbenches/vises/41664-tail-vise-screw?item=70G0152&utm_source=free_google_shopping&utm_medium=organic&utm_campaign=shopping_feed&gclid=CjwKCAiA8Jf-BRB-EiwAWDtEGgsVK4shC3UXJK0O9Z917Tin65vUZYPfJL2VXyGfeW3r-_3PARGzYhoCGwwQAvD_BwE



Alan

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 1, 2020)

William Tanner said:


> Looking forward to an action shot.



How's this?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## William Tanner (Dec 1, 2020)

That’s why I don’t go outside

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alan R McDaniel Jr (Dec 1, 2020)

You don't want to do that with a Lancelot Tool!

Alan

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## gimpy (Dec 3, 2020)

Clever, I like what you did
and love the vise
only my $0.02 worth, I'm thinking
I would have put a vise at each end

I may still your idea, if you don't mind


----------



## Alan R McDaniel Jr (Dec 5, 2020)

No problem, steal away! 

The jaw is on runners (on either side) that slide back and forth under the bench top and are held up by cross pieces bolted to the bench top.

Alan


The nut on the jaw of the vice is held in place by the flat of the angle iron and the 1/4 set screw(bolt) tapped into the angle iron. The two nuts on the end of the rod are locked and stop the vice before it unscrews from the bench.






The 1/2" nipple is locked against the first nut, then a washer, then the angle iron, then another washer and two nuts locked, and another washer against the immobile bench brace.




two set screws locking the 1/2" T to the all thread rod. 3/8 x 6" nipple, capped on both ends forms the handle.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## djg (Dec 16, 2020)

Alan R McDaniel Jr said:


> For wood removal it is the best. You've got to keep hold of the grinder with both hands. You also must use a trigger activated grinder. You want it to start slowing down as soon as it gets away from you. If you gouge with it, it WILL get away from you, and it will do it faster than you can say "OHSH!" You have to work with the side of the saw and only pull toward you.
> 
> On green wood all of the above are magnified.
> 
> ...


I've got a knock off from ebay. You're right about both hands, and that's sometimes not enough. I was grinding a header on the underside of my deck to fit a door frame (long story) and the grinder got away from me. Cut a nice gash in the nearby gutter which I now have to fix.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BangleGuy (Dec 16, 2020)

El Guapo said:


> I just looked up Lancelot tool... looks like the creation of a madman!


I had to look up the Lancelot tool also. That’s a beast! I have something similar still in an unopened package. This summer I was cutting corrugated metal for an outbuilding project using an angle grinder / metal cutting blade and put a nice groove in my index finger. This Lancelot tool would separate a finger from your hand in a hurry!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## El Guapo (Dec 16, 2020)

BangleGuy said:


> I had to look up the Lancelot tool also. That’s a beast! I have something similar still in an unopened package. This summer I was cutting corrugated metal for an outbuilding project using an angle grinder / metal cutting blade and put a nice groove in my index finger. This Lancelot tool would separate a finger from your hand in a hurry!
> View attachment 198159


I can’t imagine taking that idea to the patent office.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Alan R McDaniel Jr (Dec 16, 2020)

It removes anything it touches in tiny divots extremely rapidly. It is not to be trifled with and removing the guard on the grinder is a death wish.

I have watched people do things on youtube with them that I know would jerk them out of my hand. If you ever have to cut with one, you pull, never push. I'm right handed. I don't think a left handed person should even use one.

Alan

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alan R McDaniel Jr (Dec 16, 2020)

You've got to have the work secured or it will fling it across the shop.

Alan


----------



## djg (Dec 18, 2020)

I have a knock-off I bought off ebay that turns out it's a HF product. I used it for 5 minutes the other day and removed it from the grinder today. When I set it aside, it fell apart. The two discs holding the chain just separated and I can't see what holds them together without being on the grinder. What holds the Lancelot together?


----------



## Alan R McDaniel Jr (Dec 18, 2020)

Same thing. The tension of the nut on the grinder shaft (I don't think I'm going to type an explanation like that again)... but anyway, I think it's kinda like that for a reason. Maybe to act as a clutch of sorts so that the chain, if it gets bound up on something like bone or clothing, will slip instead of continuing to saw away... Maybe I'm just being hopeful.

Alan


----------



## djg (Dec 18, 2020)

So yours comes apart too? I've been trying to get the chain nested between the two halves for some time now. Thanks


----------



## Alan R McDaniel Jr (Dec 18, 2020)

I usually put one half on the grinder, position the chain around it, set the other half on top and put the nut on and tighten.

Alan

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Alan R McDaniel Jr (Dec 18, 2020)

Some tips and instructions.

Alan




https://www.loghelp.com/images/Lancelot.pdf

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

